# 821QZE running rough



## Padosd (Oct 20, 2020)

Bought this new Toro 821QZE snowblower 9 months ago from a Toro dealer, Kooy Brothers in Toronto. It only snowed once last season and it worked perfectly.

At the end of the season, I followed the maintenance instructions and used new fuel and stabilizer, ran it through and siphoned the tank.

Last week I took it out to get it ready and put fresh fuel in it. Primed it 3x and it started right away but it is acting strange. Like a fast surge. Here is a video of it I took today. 




Not sure what is wrong with it. If I apply choke 3/4 on, then it evens out. As soon as I take the choke off, it bounces around and sounds like it’s getting tortured.

I already tried mechanic in a bottle thinking orifices in carb were gummed up to no avail. Should not be e case as the fuel was fresh when I mixed it with stabilizer. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Whenever I hear a surging engine, that smothers out with some choke, it's usually a problem in the card, like a partially clogged jet. Gas goes bad I. storage, even with stabilizer. Or it could be a speck of crud or dirt. And ufortunately, fuel issues usually aren't covered under waranty.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the site 

personally i have seen almost new machines come in for service that had been stored as per the owners manual like you did, only to find the main jet partly plug'd with a tiny bit of dried up EGAS that had stayed in the bowl and got sucked up first restart in the fall preseason. 
it's a simple repair drop the bowl remove the main jet clean and reinstall, if you do MARK the bowl so you put it back on in the correct spot, so the float drops properly allowing it to fill


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The premium grade fuel at all Canadian Tire gas bars nation wide is ethanol free (clearly stated on the pump), I use only ethanol free gas in all my small engine equipment and add Stabil and Seafoam treatment to the gas can when I fill it.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

also, is your gas can clean? I have seen quite a few times where the gas can itself has dirt, particles, whatever in it, and that gets transferred to the machine. I fully rinse out my gas can every few years, and when I work on machines from family and friends I ask to take their gas can with me to inspect and clean out. 

tx


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Clogged pilot jet

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if you only bought it 9 months ago you should probably contact the dealer and see if it is covered under warranty. i wouldn't put a wrench to the carb till contacting the dealer. i agree with Ziggy about fuel. definitely try to find a place with ethanol free fuel. shell offers 91 octane fuel that is ethanol free. i don't know if all canadian tire gas stations have ethanol free premium or not. i just know shell has it posted on their website that all their 91 octane is ethanol free.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> if you only bought it 9 months ago you should probably contact the dealer and see if it is covered under warranty. i wouldn't put a wrench to the carb till contacting the dealer. i agree with Ziggy about fuel. definitely try to find a place with ethanol free fuel. shell offers 91 octane fuel that is ethanol free. i don't know if all canadian tire gas stations have ethanol free premium or not. i just know shell has it posted on their website that all their 91 octane is ethanol free.


Any updates?

I know in my area, most dealers make it known that anything fuel related isn't covered under waranty.

I had a fuel line on my 2 season old Path pro literally disintegrated. 2 season ! I showed it to my dealer, and yes, not under waranty. I called ariens support and grilled them. Same story. Fuel issues not covered. Fuel lines should last decades.


----------

